# Attention - Upcoming Password Changes



## Administrator

Hello Everyone, 

Per the latest announcements we will be resetting everyone’s passwords. Shortly you should be receiving an email directing you how to change your password. It will look like this:



> Subject: Your new password for *site name*
> 
> Dear *username*,
> 
> Your password has been reset by an administrator. Your new details are as follows:
> 
> Username: *username*
> 
> Password: *Randomly generated temp password*
> 
> To change your password, please visit this page: *link to password reset edit page from USERCP*
> 
> If you suspect this email is a scam, you can confirm the legitimacy of this email by manually navigate to the forum URL yourself and use your new password to log in.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Site Name


 

As you can see it will give you a randomly generated temporary password, as well as telling you where you need to go to updated it accordingly.

If you do not receive this email please go to the contact us page and select Other, and type in Security Password Update Issues

We’re sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## wilson

Is there any way to change your own password now to avoid the reset? 

What about people who don't have access to their original email account anymore? For example, years ago they had Time Warner internet and used the associated @rr.com email address. They signed up for TAM back then with their rr.com address. But it's been several years since they canceled the service and they can't get to that account anymore.


----------



## jld

I do not see the Contact us page. I did not get the email. I cannot log in on my iPhone, which all of a sudden went blank a few hours ago.

My iPad is still working, but probably only because I was logged in before.


----------



## farsidejunky

I did not get the email either. However, it allowed me to reset my TAM password through Tapatalk. Weird. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl

There are a few uses who did not get an email because the email they used when creating their TAM account is no longer active.

What can these users do to get access to their accounts again?


----------



## Tempid

I have also not received the email and I still use the email address I had when I originally signed up. It is my main email and is used frequently. I have checked the junk folder too - nothing there. I have also tried the "forgot password" twice and nothing has been received using that.

I had to set up this new id to try to get help. I want to be able to use my original id, abc123wife.


----------



## farsidejunky

Dear Administrators:

When I look at the "new posts" link, there is not a single post after 10:02 PM last night with the exception of Tempid (AKA abc123wife) asking about why she didn't receive an email.

I wonder how many of those emails went out. I know I did not receive one.


----------



## anchorwatch

I'll guess none. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## anchorwatch

EleGirl said:


> There are a few uses who did not get an email because the email they used when creating their TAM account is no longer active.
> 
> What can these users do to get access to their accounts again?


I have the same email and didn't get contacted. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985

Is this what the end of the world will be like? I need my TAM. Withdrawal already starting. I am limping on Tapatalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SA_

Tempid said:


> I have also not received the email and I still use the email address I had when I originally signed up. It is my main email and is used frequently. I have checked the junk folder too - nothing there. I have also tried the "forgot password" twice and nothing has been received using that.
> 
> I had to set up this new id to try to get help. I want to be able to use my original id, abc123wife.


Same here...didn't know what else to do !... I was thinking I was banned.. then realized "Wow.. it's not just me, hardly anyone is posting !'.. then seen these threads here.. seems to be a big issue.. 

Just as you did @Tempid ...I get Talk about Marriage messages coming to my original email account...this has always worked fine. 

I tried 2 times to reset my password last night.... never received an email... also I did as Yungster said to do in the opening post.. found the Contact us Page...typing in the "Security Password Update Issues"...this did not give any results either...

Just sharing my experience.. as it seems we're not alone..


----------



## farsidejunky

If you use the Tapatalk app, it may work. That app allowed me to reset my password. I did not receive the email either.



SA_ said:


> Same here...didn't know what else to do !... I was thinking I was banned.. then realized "Wow.. it's not just me, hardly anyone is posting !'.. then seen these threads here.. seems to be a big issue..
> 
> Just as you did @Tempid ...I get Talk about Marriage messages coming to my original email account...this has always worked fine.
> 
> I tried 2 times to reset my password last night.... never received an email... also I did as Yungster said to do in the opening post.. found the Contact us Page...typing in the "Security Password Update Issues"...this did not give any results either...
> 
> Just sharing my experience.. as it seems we're not alone..


----------



## LittleAnnie

Either I missed the email or I did not receive it so I had no idea that passwords were being reset. I tried to sign-on, have been a member of this group with the same password for years. Tried to re=cover password with the link and receive nothing. Tried contact admin thru a link and did not receive a reply. So I created a new account. Is there anyway to activate my old account?


----------



## 225985

LA i assumed admin is busy working on a global fix so i dont expect them to respond yet to individual contact us messages just yet 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## South

Southbound here.

I'm having the same issues. I didn't receive an e-mail. I tried to reset several time before i even realized there was a password change in progress. I also tried the "contact" feature, but no response.

Has an administrator posted an update anywhere about what's going on? Has anyone contacted an administrator.


----------



## Miss Independent

What if I don't want to reset my password? I got the email but I have trust issues and need to know why I need to change my password.


----------



## 225985

@South no update yet 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## SA_

farsidejunky said:


> If you use the Tapatalk app, it may work. That app allowed me to reset my password. I did not receive the email either.


I hate to sound incredibly stupid farsideJ.. but I do not even know what Tapatalk is.. our family shares one cell phone, it's a Tracfone.. I've never used that or know what it is.. I did see your posts though ..


----------



## happy2gether

I am a super mod on another VS owned forum and as expected by all of us this caused major issues. I really hope heads roll at corporate for the inept way this was handled system wide.


----------



## farsidejunky

SA_ said:


> I hate to sound incredibly stupid farsideJ.. but I do not even know what Tapatalk is.. our family shares one cell phone, it's a Tracfone.. I've never used that or know what it is.. I did see your posts though ..


It is an app that makes TAM awesome on a smart phone. That's all.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SA_

farsidejunky said:


> It is an app that makes TAM awesome on a smart phone. That's all.


I never use my cell to post.. I can't stand how small it is, I get annoyed that the page looks different, can't find things... it is a smart phone...but I try to not use my data ...unless I am where I get free net..... 

I am kinda amazed how many love their cells for this. I am a laptop woman.. I like the BIG screen.


----------



## dash74

Did not get an email, but forgot password worked just now unlike last night :grin2:


----------



## whatsupwiththeloginissue

farsidejunky said:


> It is an app that makes TAM awesome on a smart phone. That's all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I've never heard of it either, but I'll have to check it out now. 

I'm having the same issues as everyone else. I created another user name. When I used the Forgot Password method, I did end up getting an email with a reset about an hour later. However that email stated that I would be getting yet another email with the password and I have yet to receive that. It's been about 1 1/2 on that one. Grrrrrr. . . .


----------



## 225985

dash74 said:


> Did not get an email, but forgot password worked just now unlike last night :grin2:



Maybe they are resetting back to old passwords until they fix the problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samyeagar

spinsterdurga said:


> What if I don't want to reset my password?* I got the email but I have trust issues* and need to know why I need to change my password.


Go silent, keylogger, VAR, talk to your attorney, serve papers! Oh wait...different kind of trust issues. Carry on...


----------



## Tempid

What a mess! Any other group I have been involved with that had a forced password reset or eligibility verification check always had a warning of several weeks and a window to comply of a few weeks. This seems to have occurred with no advanced warning. Just suddenly I find I am no longer logged in and can't reset my password. I am on here daily (mostly a lurker). If some notification had been done beforehand (more than just a few hours before) and if the site allowed people to change their own password before the changeover instead of basically cutting everyone off without notice, that would have been nice!

This seems like a good way to shut down a whole site in one fell swoop. Very effective!


----------



## Mr. Nail

Your email suffered a critical existence failure


----------



## Abc123wife

It worked! I tried again on the "forgot password" and it worked this time! I got an email immediately. Clicked on the link and it said it would send me a new password and it did! Immediately! Logged in with that new password and was able to change my password to fit the new requirements. 

So all is well!


----------



## Kivlor

The e-mail notice didn't show up until after 9:00 this morning. I went to log in to TAM and couldn't, double checked my email to make sure someone hadn't hacked me and reset the password... no notices. I was sure I was banned for about the 10 minutes I waited for that email to come in.


----------



## Cynthia

The page for forgot password requires you to enter your e-mail address that is associated with your TAM account. Below it has a space where you have to enter the information you see in a box above. Even though the words in the box are separated, don't use the space bar.
Example:
If the box shows Red Car Show
Type it in as RedCarShow

Hope this helps.

I was not able to change my password to what I wanted after resetting the password through the above method. So I'm using the one I was given in the e-mail.


----------



## threelittlestars

Last night i was froze out. I requested a password change probably no less than ten times. It never sent to my ACTIVE email, never came..... I tried again this morning and it went through right away.(Thankfully) I was froze out and ZERO communication. I did not receive and email warning, nada. 

My email is my ONLY active email and i checked junk even though TAM emails never go to junk, It just started working right now. 

I hope this is all worked out.... It was very confusing and upsetting. but for me, its fine now.


----------



## 225985

dash74 said:


> Did not get an email, but forgot password worked just now unlike last night :grin2:


Same for me just now US Central time 10 AM.


----------



## 225985

Abc123wife said:


> It worked! I tried again on the "forgot password" and it worked this time! I got an email immediately. Clicked on the link and it said it would send me a new password and it did! Immediately! Logged in with that new password and was able to change my password to fit the new requirements.
> *
> So all is well!*


Except now you will get banned for having multiple accounts. :grin2:

:banhim:

Sexist for them not to have the "Ban HER" option. :smile2:


----------



## EllisRedding

Alright, I was finally able to reset my password. I was worried someone had hacked my username and was posting on my behalf making unfunny comments 

The downside of all this, while I was locked out of TAM there were at least 3 relationships I could have saved which now appear to be headed down the drain....


----------



## wilson

I suspect there will be a lot of people who will never be able to restore their account because the email they used to sign up is no longer active. That almost happened to me. The one I signed up with is no longer valid. I just happened to see the sticky and updated my email. If I hadn't done that, I wouldn't have been able to recover my account because the password reset would have gone to the old address.

Probably what should have been done is send PM's to everyone telling them of this and then allowing 4-6 weeks before changing the pw.


----------



## Openminded

Nope, no email until I requested a password reset this morning. The "contact us" feature didn't work or else that didn't help when I tried to use it. And my email address that's on file is my current one.


----------



## RandomDude

Heh I would have expected more traffic on this thread. I wouldnt be surprised that the majority have missed it and are running around panicking as we speak going "omg wtf wtf omg" lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LosingHim

This was very disconcerting. I was logged in most of the day yesterday and tried to log in from my phone last night and it kept saying my password was incorrect. Requested a password reset several times that never came. My ex husband has hacked many of my accounts in the past and it really worried me he hacked this one. I just happened to stumble across this technical difficulties forum and was able to figure it out. It also would not let me create a new account so that I could at least get in here and find out what was going on.


----------



## MEM1963

This is actually mem11363.

I had to create a new account because I created my mem11363 account 7 years ago - and have no recollection of the email account I was using back then. 

So - when this happened - I could not reset my password. 

Had I been given a heads up, I would have updated my email account to the one I currently use.

Please advise.






LosingHim said:


> This was very disconcerting. I was logged in most of the day yesterday and tried to log in from my phone last night and it kept saying my password was incorrect. Requested a password reset several times that never came. My ex husband has hacked many of my accounts in the past and it really worried me he hacked this one. I just happened to stumble across this technical difficulties forum and was able to figure it out. It also would not let me create a new account so that I could at least get in here and find out what was going on.


----------



## samyeagar

MEM1963 said:


> This is actually mem11363.
> 
> I had to create a new account because I created my mem11363 account 7 years ago - and have no recollection of the email account I was using back then.
> 
> So - when this happened - I could not reset my password.
> 
> Had I been given a heads up, I would have updated my email account to the one I currently use.
> 
> Please advise.


I think this transition was handled pretty poorly considering the size of the user base, and as LosingHim pointed out, the nature of the subject matter discussed here could cause a lot of unnecessary worry and panic.


----------



## EI

First, I thought I was just typing too fast. But, after getting locked out of my TAM account after 5 consecutive failed password attempts last night, and then again this morning, I thought my techie kid might have hacked my account. :surprise: 'Cuz, you know, deleting me from Facebook every other week has probably gotten boring by now. 

Then, I wondered who I might have ****** off on TAM that caused me to be locked out of my account. But, I hadn't really been posting all that much, lately. So, finally, I decided to log in as my hubby, and send the admins a pm asking what was going on. (Don't worry, B1 and I share passwords and he couldn't care less if I log into his account.) That's when I realized that HE was locked out, too, and B1 doesn't even get on TAM, anymore, and rarely ticked anyone off when he did. That's when the lightbulb went off. It wasn't me, it was TAM!!! 

I had also noticed an unusually small number of posts in CWI, which rarely occurs. So, I decided to find my way out of CWI and poke around a bit to see if I could find an explanation. After discovering this thread, I used the "forgot password" option and reset my password, myself. No problems getting back on after that. 

I wonder how many TAMers have realized that they are in fact suffering from withdrawal and may even need counseling regarding their TAM addiction.


----------



## EI

samyeagar said:


> ....... the nature of the subject matter discussed here could cause a lot of unnecessary worry and panic.


_Quoted for Truth!!!_ :iagree:


----------



## CharlieParker

samyeagar said:


> I think this transition was handled pretty poorly considering the size of the user base, and as LosingHim pointed out, the nature of the subject matter discussed here could cause a lot of unnecessary worry and panic.


You think? It's not like a mod was caught off guard and got locked out of his account. Oh, wait, nevermind.


----------



## wasrowan

MEM1963 said:


> This is actually mem11363.
> 
> I had to create a new account because I created my mem11363 account 7 years ago - and have no recollection of the email account I was using back then.
> 
> So - when this happened - I could not reset my password.
> 
> Had I been given a heads up, I would have updated my email account to the one I currently use.
> 
> Please advise.



Same issue here. This is Rowan. I've just created a new user account to see if I can get some help. I guess I registered initially with the email account I set up specifically to use during my divorce. It was a hotmail account, which I don't even think is a thing anymore, and I haven't used it in so long that I now can't access it. I was fairly certain I'd swapped everything over to my "real" email address, but apparently I missed my TAM account. 

Any advice on how to proceed?


----------



## samyeagar

One thing I will say, and I'm going to be the jerk here a little bit...Some of the responsibility for this issue falls on the user here...this is why it is important to update various website accounts with valid email addresses, update accounts when email addresses change. Use this as an opportunity to make sure that your other accounts on other websites are up to date.


----------



## alexm

This whole thing was handled poorly, as has been said.

Given the nature of this site and the associated message board, much more of a heads up should have been given.

We already have one member who spent the better part of the day worrying that her ex husband had hacked her account, and I'm sure there are countless others who have not spoken up yet, that are experiencing the same sense of panic.

And although this hasn't caused ME any real stress, I did take it upon myself to change my email account password (which is not a big deal) as I originally thought my account here had been hacked, and I was receiving no email communications from TAM, including password reset messages.

As an (almost) daily user of TAM, I did not see one single notification of this password change, even though I'm sure the powers-that-be assumed everybody would see it.

And given that many users pop in here from time to time (ie. not daily) and many more take breaks for weeks, or even months at a time, you'd think the TAM braintrust would have rolled this out gradually, with plenty of notice, and the opportunity to change our own passwords LONG before it was forced upon us, leading to almost everybody being locked out without proper warning.

Hopefully people like Mem can get their original accounts back, too...


----------



## threelittlestars

samyeagar said:


> One thing I will say, and I'm going to be the jerk here a little bit...Some of the responsibility for this issue falls on the user here...this is why it is important to update various website accounts with valid email addresses, update accounts when email addresses change. Use this as an opportunity to make sure that your other accounts on other websites are up to date.


I for one have a current and ONLY email address. Never recieved warning. I am also only here for the last 4 months so I WAS up to date. In this situation more people than not were up to date, but were frozen out. I asked for password reset about 10 times last night and not a single email came in. I thought that maybe i was banned too.... But this morning when i tried to password reset it went through right away. Sorry but Tam has to shoulder the blame on this one. Atleast in my case


----------



## Openminded

samyeagar said:


> One thing I will say, and I'm going to be the jerk here a little bit...Some of the responsibility for this issue falls on the user here...this is why it is important to update various website accounts with valid email addresses, update accounts when email addresses change. Use this as an opportunity to make sure that your other accounts on other websites are up to date.


Very true -- but I did update my account here when I changed my email after my divorce and I didn't get a email from TAM until I requested a password reset this morning. I never check this forum normally but will make it a habit going forward. 

It could obviously have been handled a lot better than it was.


----------



## wasrowan

samyeagar said:


> One thing I will say, and I'm going to be the jerk here a little bit...Some of the responsibility for this issue falls on the user here...this is why it is important to update various website accounts with valid email addresses, update accounts when email addresses change. Use this as an opportunity to make sure that your other accounts on other websites are up to date.


No, I totally get that. I must have used the Hotmail account because my real email account isn't being recognized. But, to be honest, I really thought I _had_ updated everything.


----------



## RandomDude

Heh... I cant help but find this very amusing lol

sure gave me a good scare though thinking ive been hacked

Im surprised no one anticipated this
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985

alexm said:


> This whole thing was handled poorly, as has been said.


True, but then again, unless you donate as a supporter, this is a free site.

BTW, I did not know TAM was run by a corporation. I thought it was more mom and pop. Oh well.....


----------



## samyeagar

Openminded said:


> Very true -- but I did update my account here when I changed my email after my divorce and I didn't get a email from TAM until I requested a password reset this morning. I never check this forum normally but will make it a habit going forward.
> 
> It could obviously have been handled a lot better than it was.


No doubt, most users were up to date, and the emails were not going out from the site. I myself, along with numerous others, did not receive the email warning about the password change, nor did we receive the password change emails when we requested the reset through the site. That is the responsibility of TAM.

That said, there have been some users who have openly admitted that they no longer had access, for various reasons, to the account associated with this site, and I think this is a good reminder and time to make sure, not just assume, but make sure that important accounts are up to date.


----------



## CharlieParker

They had to act quickly. That they had been hacked in February was only made public 2 days ago.


----------



## FrenchFry2

CharlieParker said:


> You think? It's not like a mod was caught off guard and got locked out of his account. Oh, wait, nevermind.



Two mods. Totally my fault, my email account self destructs every so often and I update it as it renews but I did not before this password switch happened.


----------



## EllisRedding

FrenchFry2 said:


> Two mods. Totally my fault, my email account self destructs every so often and I update it as it renews but I did not before this password switch happened.


Since you and MEM are technically not mods currently, you should be out on the boards wreaking havoc >


----------



## FrenchFry2

I was thinking about trying on a nice personality for a change. :grin2:


----------



## wilson

CharlieParker said:


> They had to act quickly. That they had been hacked in February was only made public 2 days ago.


If this was a banking site or something, I could see having to act quickly. But there's not any high priority danger if a hacker logs into my TAM account.


----------



## Openminded

Interesting, Charlie. Didn't realize that. Hmmm. And "only" four months later we're changing our password. 

I also checked my junk folder since the notice said that's where some or many or whatever number of emails ended up as spam. Nope. Not for me.


----------



## LosingHim

samyeagar said:


> I think this transition was handled pretty poorly considering the size of the user base, and as LosingHim pointed out, the nature of the subject matter discussed here could cause a lot of unnecessary worry and panic.


My first thought was that I was banned, then my thoughts turned to my ex husband hacking my account. I ended up sending a message on facebook to a user here that I became friends with to see if she was locked out too. She said she would PM a mod and let them know. Then she responded she was locked out too. She thought the whole site had been hacked. My first words to her was that that was really scary due to the sensitive nature of the posts here. 

Even though this wasn’t a hack and just a glitch, I’ll be deleting some of my more sensitive threads and posts tonight.


----------



## arbitrator

*Please educate the computer illiterate: How do I go about setting my password from the "temporary" one that TAM forwarded to me?*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding

arbitrator said:


> *Please educate the computer illiterate: How do I go about setting my password from the "temporary" one that TAM forwarded to me?*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When you log in with the temp password it should ask you to change it


----------



## samyeagar

arbitrator said:


> *Please educate the computer illiterate: How do I go about setting my password from the "temporary" one that TAM forwarded to me?*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am on a computer, and NOT a phone. I did it by logging into my account with the temp password and then going to my User CP. There is a link there on the left hand side that says Edit Email and Password. I changed it from there.


----------



## LosingHim

I also just joined 8 months ago so my email was up to date and correct. I never received any emails until I was finally able to request a new password today after finding this forum.

My ex husband works in IT. General computer whiz. Like I said, he’s hacked many of my things before and he’s an evil man. There is a LOT here that he could take out of context and try to destroy me with. That anxiety was NOT a good feeling at all.


----------



## 225985

wilson said:


> If this was a banking site or something, I could see having to act quickly. But there's not any high priority danger if a hacker logs into my TAM account.


If my bank is hacked, I am financially and legally protected. A slight hassle to change credit card numbers and update all my billing sites.

If TAM is hacked, it could potentially cost me half my life savings. :|

Look at the damage to some from the A-M hack.


----------



## EllisRedding

wilson said:


> If this was a banking site or something, I could see having to act quickly. But there's not any high priority danger if a hacker logs into my TAM account.


Given a hack could associate an email address with a username (and thus all posts made), that could create big issues for people who post here with the purpose of being anonymous :wink2:


----------



## wilson

EllisRedding said:


> Given a hack could associate an email address with a username (and thus all posts made), that could create big issues for people who post here with the purpose of being anonymous :wink2:


Don't the hackers already have all that info? Didn't they get the user account info which would have the username/email/password? They shouldn't need to log in to get the email.


----------



## Openminded

And . . . It would have been helpful to have the Notice (that's so prominent now) put up very first thing this morning. Yeah, I'm still annoyed because if this couldn't have been avoided (as it should have been) then at least the "fix" should have been a rush. 

Thankfully, posters here let others know what to do.


----------



## 2putt

Well, obviously I didn't receive my email either (I think you can figure out who I am). Now watch the site crash because of username overload.


----------



## Surfdrums

Got the email and temp password but no pathway to reset to my own password shows on the screen


----------



## Surfdrums

Yes, if it is not possible to do this from a phone it would have been nice to know that from your message


----------



## Administrator

Hey guys,

If any of you are still having issues please send me a PM so I can assist you.

Thank you 

~ Glenda


----------



## rockon

Not sure if this was asked before, but can I keep the temp password I was sent?


----------



## Administrator

We strongly recommend you changing it.

Thank you 

~ Glenda


----------



## Administrator

If you have any questions regarding the password issue, please post in this section of the site http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/338409-attention-password-security-update.html 

Thank you,

~ Glenda


----------

